# Nutrena Safe Choice...



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

So im switching my three year old over to Nutrena's Safe Choice...
anyone else there on it already and have any stories to tell?
good or bad?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I absolutely love that stuff. Bc of the nutrients u dont have to feed as much as you would of any other feed. I would def switch back to it if i could but its so expensive where i live.


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, ive heard really good things about it....and I work at a feed store so we carry it....
here we sell it for $15.10

My mare is now and was on Nutrena Triump 10 pellet and we sell that too but its not the greatest feed in the worold, granted, its not the worst either but i only want whats best for my baby girl!
 

and plus, i heard that with Safe Choice, you dont have to add all the vitamins and what not into the feed since its pretty balanced.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

We have been feeding the Safe Choice since February this year and are going to switch back to what we were feeding before. The reason for the switch is because their feet are terrible. For the previous 8 years, we feed an alfalfa based pellet with Hoffman's minerals and never had cracks, chips or white line problems. 

Nothing else has changed in their routine (farrier) or diet so were hoping changing back is going to fix the problem.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

G&K's Mom said:


> We have been feeding the Safe Choice since February this year and are going to switch back to what we were feeding before. The reason for the switch is because their feet are terrible. For the previous 8 years, we feed an alfalfa based pellet with Hoffman's minerals and never had cracks, chips or white line problems.
> 
> Nothing else has changed in their routine (farrier) or diet so were hoping changing back is going to fix the problem.


YOur old diet was much better then SAfe choice IMO SAfe choice is higher in sugars/starches at 23% and that can create hoof issues as well as many other helath issues

Safe choice is not a fixed formula meaning that whatever is cheapest that fits teh MIN on it is what goes in .. so one week you might get corn the next oats the next who knows what ... there are mcuh easier and cheaper ways to ensure your horse is getting proper nutrition


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> ... there are mcuh easier and cheaper ways to ensure your horse is getting proper nutrition


ok.....how?


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Triple Crown TC30% 
Kent's Horsego32
Progressive Pro Advantage Grass formula 
Buckeye's Gro N Win
Purina ENrich32 

designed to be fed at 1lb daily nutrition dense cost is 50 to 60 CENTS per day all of the above mentioned feeds are also fixed formula meaning they are the same thing everytime no switching to cheap the cost down  You do pay more per bag but you feed alot less of it


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> G&K's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > We have been feeding the Safe Choice since February this year and are going to switch back to what we were feeding before. The reason for the switch is because their feet are terrible. For the previous 8 years, we feed an alfalfa based pellet with Hoffman's minerals and never had cracks, chips or white line problems.
> ...


Peggysue, the starch and sugar is not listed on the SC label and when we started having problems I couldn't find much info other than what is printed on their label. Where did you find this info?

Thanks!


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

I wont feed Purina (sorry, never have, never will)

and the feeds we sell at my work are...
manna pro
nutrena
Smeinole
and we dont sell buck eye anymore...no one buys it so no one sells it.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

G&K's Mom said:


> Peggysue said:
> 
> 
> > G&K's Mom said:
> ...


Yahoo's Cushings Group send alot of feeds in to have them tested by the same place the same way in the files on that group there is a big list of them ... when I get time I will start a new thread showing them all... plus some others I have found in my reasearching of feeds ...


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

exp35post912 said:


> I wont feed Purina (sorry, never have, never will)
> 
> and the feeds we sell at my work are...
> manna pro
> ...


I dislike Purina as well ... but honestly Nutrena isn't MUCH better maybe a tad ... 

if you can get seminole you are sooo lucky I would love to try some of thier Equilizer ... it is also a ration balancer I am thinking NSC on it is like 10% and only need to feed 1 to 1 1/2 lbs per day ... instructions for extra calories are even on the bag for oats or beet pulp!! I would LOVE to be able to test it out but it is developed for that area so honeslty is your best bet...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Safe Choice is a good feed that won't add excess carbs to the horse's diet. It is a low-starch feed that's not going to bulk up a good-weighted horse.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

with an NSC of 23% that is at least 1lb of sugars and starches per day ?? it also has CORN in it ... so good marketing yes ... great feed NO...


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Safechoice Special Care: I started a horse on this last nite, started slowly to see how he would react, good thing cause it gave him diarrea. That was with just a cup in his evening feed.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have watched previously easy keeper horses get thin on Safechoice. I dislike it very much. Im a Triple Crown girl. Love the 30% Supp.


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't care much for SafeChoice because of their false advertising. It may be a lower starch feed but is in no way "safe" for horses with metabolic issues.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine didn't do well on it. Some do, mine just didn't. They do great on the mixture I use now which is woodys senior a 14 dealers choice pellet and woodys corn free all mixed evenly and laced with rice bran meal. 
Each horse is different. Gotta do what works for you and them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love SafeChoice. I've never had problems with Nutrena products.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

I hated it... I tried mine on it for 1 month and noticed a pretty drastic weight loss in my horses... I have since put them on Purina Strategy and both horses once again look wonderful again...


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

My horses did well on it for a couple years then they started losing weight, then they wouldn't even eat it. Don't know about now because I haven't tried it again. 

Now I just have them on hay 24/7, mineral/salt block and horse & cattle feed just for maintanence and they are doing great. 

12/8 for ones that don't easily stay fat


----------

